# djbdns

## tjmaxx

Ok.  Before I begin, I'm a real n00b to both Linux and Gentoo, and the answer has to be starring me in the face.  I'm just not seeing it.

I emerged djbdns...everything went fine.  I'm trying to follow the documentation at http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/run-cache-x.html to get my gentoo box to work as a caching DNS server for my network.  

From the docs, they  *Quote:*   

> ...assume that you have already installed daemontools and djbdns, and that svscan is already running.

 

Ok.  Emerge installed daemontools  (I did a pretend before I really emerged it and remeber seeing that).  I am under the impression that emerge also would have installed djbdns  (when I emerged samba, everything was in a compiled and installed form...I just had to do the config).  

No biggie.  I run ps -ax to make sure svscan is running.  It isn't.  So, I search for it and try to run it (as root) by entering  *Quote:*   

> peter / # svscan

 .  This is where the problems come in.  Here is what I get printed to my screen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> supervise: fatal: unable to start bin/run: file does not exist
> 
> supervise: fatal: unable to acquire dev/supervise/lock: access denied
> ...

 

I can find no mention of svscan on the author's site other than saying it should be running.  If I try to look under his install directions, I find emerge put the files somewhere different than the directions tell you to put them.  I'm just lost.  Does anyone have any pointers or ideas?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## tjmaxx

OK.  That worked.  Actually, I just renamed /usr/portage and was able to emerge sync.  I'll now try to delete my old portage directory.

----------

## tjmaxx

Well, it helps if I reply to the right message.  Sorry.

----------

## tjmaxx

Ok.  I got it figured out.  I emerged daemontools.  Read some docs about it.  Figured out how to startsvscan the RIGHT way and with the RIGHT parameters  (from the /service directory NOT /).

So, what did I end up with?  here is what is in my /service directory:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> peter service # ls -la
> 
> total 2
> ...

 

so, if you are trying to do this, get daemon tools running.  To start svscan, call /etc/init.d/svscan start to start.  HOWEVER, before you do this, make sure you have a link pointing to one of DJB's apps or you will get these errors out the wazoo.  The svscan app is looking for a ./run file telling it how to start the app.  Once that is set up, shut it down, install djbdns, set up the symlink, and restart svscan.  Oh, I had an extra link in my /services directroy called ax<something>.  I didn't remove this at first, but got errors.  Once I removed it and ONLY had dnscache in my /services directory, everything worked fine.

----------

## oldefortran

 *tjmaxx wrote:*   

> Ok.  I got it figured out.  I emerged daemontools.  Read some docs about it.  Figured out how to startsvscan the RIGHT way and with the RIGHT parameters  (from the /service directory NOT /).
> 
> 

 

Didn't you get scripts in /etc/init.d/  to start the services?

----------

## kezzla

WOW ! I gave up too easily  :Razz:  Thanks a TON  tjmaxx for these instructions >>

```
peter service # ls -la

total 2

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 96 Apr 5 21:30 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 432 Apr 3 05:18 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Apr 5 19:20 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Apr 5 21:30 dnscache -> /etc/dnscache 
```

I was having the EXACT same problem you were...No more messages out the WAZOO !!  I can't freaking believe how easy that was compared to BIND!

----------

